# Is it Depersonalization?



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey all.
Are my symptoms fit or do I have something else?

I went to sleep one night, everything perfectly fine.
I woke up and felt disconnected from reality, like in a dream but not in a dream.
When looking directly at the sun, I felt no pain at all.. (I stopped just because I knew it was dangerous)
I also had ALOT of pressure, I felt as if my head is being split into 4 parts and being sucked into a black hole.

I also had a feeling of impending doom as if I know that something bad is going to happen to me.

It stayed this way for about 5 days, it is now 5 weeks since it happened, now I have everyday, never ending headache, mostly in the left side, also pressure in the left ear and eye.
I also still have the impending doom feeling.
I also seem to notice that when I think about specific thoughts, stuff that usually made me anxious seem to make my pain go stronger.
Sometimes i feel tickling feeling, like small electricity pulses in my head, and I know I shouldn't feel that.

At first I was scared, I thought I had a premonition telling me that I am going to die.
But I mostly don't believe in that, seems though I sub-consciously convinced myself that this is what I had and I can't get rid of it.

I also thought I might have a tumor, I keep feeling as if I have something in my head that should be removed.
But my CT scan was clean.

I feel as if something is haunting me and I can't get rid of it.
When I first woke up like that I asked friends what's their opinion, they told me I'm just anxious, but I didn't feel anxious at all.
I felt impending doom, as if something bad will happen (I still feel), but I don't think I had a panic attack, my heart didn't race, my breath didn't chance..

Is it normal?

Is it familiar?


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

I forgot to mention that while I had the dream effect and abit after I felt as if everything is premade.. and I hate to think fate/destiny/psychic is true.

I'm feeling less of that now too.


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

hi there, 
yeah, this whole dream like state definitely sounds like derealization to me.. and your physical symptoms can be anxiety related. have you seen a doctor about it yet?


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, they can't figure out what's wrong with me.
When I had the dream-like feeling, the doctor wrote "delusions" and about the impending doom they just say anxiety.
But I don't feel anxious.. just have this strange feeling that something is going to happen.


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

urgh that's not true, pretty much all of us on here would be delusional then, and i like to think i'm not.  i've had that feeling many times before, just like something extremely bad is going to happen.. or has happened and i just didn't know about it yet. it will always pass though, i can promise you that. *hugs*


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks 
While it's good to get rid of the dream-like feeling (I feel lucky after reading posts here saying they have it for years..)

It's still kinda strange to have this feeling at my left side of the head and the thought that I am going to die any minute or something..
I'd feel better if I felt normal symmptoms of panic attack like heart beats, sweat, breathing.. but just feeling normal, thinking clearly and have this seems to be getting me crazy.. "is it a premonition?" "am I going crazy?"


----------

